# Another challenge taken on....



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a young lady who picked up my card at the last Polish Festival come over to see if I had any deer, country, or hunting scenes for her parents new "up north" cabin. She like the scene in one and the frame of another. So I figured I'd be a smart**s and make her one. Then I could even personalize it too. This is Monday, when do you you need it by? "This Saturday is the party. It would be nice to have it then, for their anniversary, and cabin warming present. But I understand if you can't have it done, even though it would be nice." Bat the eyelashes and shed a tear or two just to help the cause. Geeze, what's an old codger supposed to do?

Let me see what I can come up with. Just have to take the scene from one piece and put it in a drawn out log frame of another. Oh, and add a surface for text. I glued up a couple pieces of 5/4 x 8 x 26 New Zealand pine, spent more time on the computer than I wanted to and crossed my fingers.

She liked the pics. Fingers are crossed she likes the finished piece.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I think she’s going to be ecstatic . There’s a lot going on there , nice work as always John.
Sure liking the border . Is this the first time you’ve used that border ?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree with Rick, that frame a picture are great together. John, you are doing fabulous on your signs.

I don't think you have to worry about her liking it.
Herb


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Certainly a lot going on in this scene as previous members said.I think everyone will like it .


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

"As members said previously" I meant....Sorry about that. James.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

WOW!!!!! love everything about it.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

You keep raising the bar, John - great job!! How long did it take to cut?

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I think she will like it John. I like the clean look from gluing up the blank for this one.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Well I can't speak for her but if she shows any sign of dislike it's time for you to shed a tear....but how could she not love it and in plenty of time for her to surprise them with at the house warming. From what I'm seeing, if there is a competition, you're the one to better. You got this down to an art. How long ahve you been making signs? Excellent work John!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great, John. I don't think you need to worry about her not liking it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I think she’s going to be ecstatic . There’s a lot going on there , nice work as always John.
> Sure liking the border . Is this the first time you’ve used that border ?


The border was made from a single log model in the Vectric Wildlife Series. It was just flipped, rotated, stretched, and changed the thickness. This was the same border used on their ready made deer scene that I used on the wife's "library" doors.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> You keep raising the bar, John - great job!! How long did it take to cut? David


All total 3+ hours. But it took longer since it was a 1st timer. I used a 1/8" ball nose for the finish cut where I could have used a 3/16. Also only cut 1/10" deep on the rough cut where I could have gone deeper and saved a pass or two. Also kept the ipm speed down in the 150-180 range. They could be raised up to 250+ with no problem I think. Now that I have the main file I just have to tweak it a little. The text can be changed with little effort.





sreilly said:


> How long ahve you been making signs? Excellent work John!


Got the first machine 3 years ago and didn't have a clue what to do with it. The computer part is the hardest. Making sawdust is easier than files.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice. 3 years isn't very long for learning a whole new method like that.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> The border was made from a single log model in the Vectric Wildlife Series. It was just flipped, rotated, stretched, and changed the thickness. This was the same border used on their ready made deer scene that I used on the wife's "library" doors.


I forgot how good your getting at this. Way to go John


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

She just came and picked it up. Seemed pretty happy with the results. I got paid anyway.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> She just came and picked it up. Seemed pretty happy with the results. I got paid anyway.


That’s always a good day 
Your getting me hot and bothered about getting my shop ready. Best I get off this here internet lol


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Now you can go anytime you want and stare at a pile full boxes and tubes and wonder ..............


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Now you can go anytime you want and stare at a pile full boxes and tubes and wonder ..............


Well there in my basement, out of site out of mind. 

Met an interesting fellow this week. 
The UPS guy is fairly young and is really interested in anything CNC ,as he is building a 3D printer himself .
Well I showed him my garage and told him whats needed to be done before I can proceed with the cnc table build , and he’s like hey , my roommates a drywaller , and if you need a hand moving stuff give me a shout anytime . 
He would also very much like to be involved during the assembly of the CNC. 
Thought that was pretty cool ,and maybe divine intervention. I may just take him up on this . He seems like a good kid , and could probably use some extra cash


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@RainMan 2.0

Looks like everything is rolling your way Rick. Looking for the best.


----------

